# Peninsula Bay Resort Nusa Dua Bali



## Lawsonrafferty (Jul 18, 2017)

I tried to list a sale of timeshare at this resort but the system only shows Peninsula Beach Resort.  The week can be taken at either.
How can I list this please?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

Timeshare Marketplace is external to the TUG Bulletin Board.  Moving to _About the Rest of TUG_ forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2017)

what is the RCI code of the resort you mention?

when I do a search on Nusa Dua Bali I get this?  https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Grand Bali Nusa Dua (formerly Swiss-Belhotel Bali Aga)&ID=12698


----------



## Lawsonrafferty (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you but this is not the right place.  I am trying to see if they actually have an RCI number.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 18, 2017)

Ok, if we do not have it listed we can certainly add it!


----------

